# Random zahlen mit unter und obergrenze



## sousou (6. Feb 2010)

hallo,


bis heute hab ich immer Programme mit Zufallszahlen geschrieben bei denen Zufallszahlen nur eine Obergrenze haben. Jetzt wollt ich mal eins schreiben indem es eine bestimmte Untergrenze und Obergrenze hat. 


Untergrenze z.b 100 und Obergrenze 200. Also in dem Intervall sollen die zahlen sein.


Mein programm:





```
import java.util.Random;

   
    class ZufallszahlenInklusivEklusiv{
   
   
      Random zufallszahlen = new Random();
    
   
       void nextIntIntervall(int von, int bis, int groeße){
      

      
      
         int [] randomZ = new int[groeße];
      
         for (int i = 0; i < randomZ.length; i++ ){
         
            randomZ [i] = zufallszahlen.nextInt(von, bis);
         }
      
      }
   
   
   
   }
```


Die lösung geht leider nicht wie in php. Müsste man es also dann mittels einer spannweite realisieren?

int spannweite = obergrenze - untergrenze;
int spannweite = 50 -10;


LG


----------



## eRaaaa (6. Feb 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...lszahlen-bestimmten-intervall.html#post607078


----------



## AmunRa (6. Feb 2010)

Wenn  du Zufallszahlen zwischen 100 und 200 willst, 

dann musst du 

int r= rand.nextInt(101)+100 machen

oder genereal 

int r= rand. nextInt([ObererWert-UnterereWert+1)+UntererWert


----------



## sousou (6. Feb 2010)

Danke schönn!!!


----------

